# beeswing eucalyptus coffee table top



## vegas urban lumber (Aug 18, 2016)

this is the project i was building, up till i broke my arm last Thursday. it's gonna have live edge walnut w/bark down both of the long sides. the euc squares are about 19" squared those are walnut dividers

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 10 | Way Cool 6


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 18, 2016)

Looks real good so far....

How'd you break your arm?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Aug 18, 2016)

it was a two step-ladder incident. my friend fell off his ladder and blew me off mine. we were taking decor relics off of the ceiling of a bar that is being demolished


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Aug 18, 2016)

i set it myself immediately so i don't have a good picture of the brokenness. but i'll soon have xrays of the screws and titanium they put in today. commuted break of the left distal radius. that means smashed with loose pieces close to the wrist

Reactions: Sincere 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 18, 2016)

Ouchie dude!!!



Yikes....with friends like that, who needs enemies....lol

Kidding....how long you gotta wear a cast?


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 19, 2016)

Beautiful job on the table thus far... Looking great!!

Situation on the arm don't sound cool however. Best wishes for a full and speedy recovery!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Aug 19, 2016)

no cast. it's been in a splint for the first week. surgery at 1 week. since it's now bolted together i've got a soft wrap/dressing, no splint and was told to start moving it ASAP, so it doesn't stiffen up. no lifting with it for the next two weeks. and by six weeks i'm supposed to be back to normal. i can't wait to share the pictures/xrays of the hardware. lol

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## Tony (Aug 19, 2016)

That sucks, hope you heal up quickly! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 19, 2016)

I think the LE walnut is really going to set that off. I can already picture it. 

Hope the arm heals up fast. That sounds very painful.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Aug 19, 2016)

btwn the hydrocodone and the percaset that was prescribed it's not been too bad. 
yesterday after surgery a nerve block was put in. my left arm was hanging like wet noodle when out of the sling and the left side of my body was numb from my ear to my kidney. 
i could wiggle my fingers but totally without muscle response on that side otherwise


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 19, 2016)

Damm Trev! sounds like a nasty break. Hope you're right handed. That is some good looking eucalyptus. I know you didn't post looking for suggestions regarding the table, but I feel everyone has a right to my opinion Putting wood cross- grain like that, the glue joint will fail eventually, especially with euc, which is very unstable (moves a lot with changes in humidity) Maybe you have tongue-and-grooved the joints, which will help, but you will find that the wood joint will become misaligned at the edges pretty quickly, just something to think about while you're relaxing with your opiates

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## SENC (Aug 19, 2016)

I'd have thought Kevin was the only one around here who could fall off a 2-step ladder and hurt himself that badly! 

Hope you heal quickly and get back at it - awesome looking table!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## brown down (Aug 19, 2016)

that grain is killer and that break sounds horrible! hope you recover fast so we can see the finished product!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 19, 2016)

vegas urban lumber said:


> btwn the hydrocodone and the percaset that was prescribed it's not been too bad.
> yesterday after surgery a nerve block was put in. my left arm was hanging like wet noodle when out of the sling and the left side of my body was numb from my ear to my kidney.
> i could wiggle my fingers but totally without muscle response on that side otherwise



I had a nerve block for my rotator cuff surgery last year. It was weird. I could bend my fingers closed but couldn't open em back up....and the percocets were awesome. So awesome in fact I decided to have another hernia surgery last week to get more....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Spinartist (Aug 19, 2016)

Heal quickly!! What makes it "Beeswing Euc." ? 
Is that the name of tree or the patterns in the wood??


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Aug 19, 2016)

euc is eucalyptus. one of our local landscape eucalyptus tree types with rough bark on the bottem is known for this figured wood. also known as block mottle figure. it is like curl but blocky flashes of tight grain in checkered varied pattern. common in Tasmanian eucalyptus flooring

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Aug 19, 2016)

SENC said:


> I'd have thought Kevin was the only one around here who could fall off a 2-step ladder and hurt himself that badly!
> 
> Hope you heal quickly and get back at it - awesome looking table!



i was over 6 foot up my ladder and my buddy was over 7 feet up his. literally two separate step ladders.


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Aug 19, 2016)

barry richardson said:


> Damm Trev! sounds like a nasty break. Hope you're right handed. That is some good looking eucalyptus. I know you didn't post looking for suggestions regarding the table, but I feel everyone has a right to my opinion Putting wood cross- grain like that, the glue joint will fail eventually, especially with euc, which is very unstable (moves a lot with changes in humidity) Maybe you have tongue-and-grooved the joints, which will help, but you will find that the wood joint will become misaligned at the edges pretty quickly, just something to think about while you're relaxing with your opiates


 
kreg screwed together underneath, but you are totally correct about the movement. it will be attached to a 3/4 inch ply underneath, with the edges being thicker to hide such. i may regret the design choice in the long run but did one other table like this with decent long term results

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Aug 19, 2016)

humidity swings are less dramatic here in the desert than in most places in the US, if it's built dry outside here in the summer. we get just a little swell when moved inside, but very negligible


----------



## Kevin (Aug 19, 2016)

Trev, Henry is referring to the time I stepped off a step ladder as if I was on the ground floor. I should've broke something but didn't. Unless you count my pride. I hurt all over though for many days.


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Aug 19, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Trev, Henry is referring to the time I stepped off a step ladder as if I was on the ground floor. I should've broke something but didn't. Unless you count my pride. I hurt all over though for many days.


lol yes any ladder fall is quite an experience. i feel lucky i didn't break my neck, or squash my melon. i left a 16" wide 10" deep bow/break in the fiberglass upright of that step ladder where i fell on it.


----------



## SENC (Aug 19, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Trev, Henry is referring to the time I stepped off a step ladder as if I was on the ground floor. I should've broke something but didn't. Unless you count my pride. I hurt all over though for many days.


Actually, I just meant you'd have to be height challenged for a fall off a two step ladder to be significant enough to hurt you.

Trevor- I got that it was 2 ladders when I read the whole thing, but at first glance it looked like a 2-stepper so made for good leprechaun humor.


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Aug 19, 2016)

i'll eventually catch on to the inside jokes (ribbing) you guys hit each other with

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 19, 2016)

vegas urban lumber said:


> i'll eventually catch on to the inside jokes (ribbing) you guys hit each other with



He wasn't joking, he's truly trying to hurt my feelings. He hates me and just because I'm short, Irish, Texan, and at times a smart ass. You'd think being a hospital administrator he'd have learned a little tolerance by now.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Aug 19, 2016)

Kevin said:


> He wasn't joking, he's truly trying to hurt my feelings. He hates me and just because I'm short, Irish, Texan, and at times a smart ass. You'd think being a hospital administrator he'd have learned a little tolerance by now.



lol administrators are the worst

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Aug 19, 2016)

pun intended


----------



## SENC (Aug 19, 2016)

vegas urban lumber said:


> lol administrators are the worst


Glad I'm a hospital administrator and not a lol administrator, then.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 19, 2016)

SENC said:


> Glad I'm a hospital administrator and not a lol administrator, then.



Go back to your corner and recite a poem about your goldfish Mr. Gibson and stop picking on Trev he has a seriously broken arm. I have a little broke finger not even comparable to what he's dealing with. You're just too jaded when it comes to trauma sheesh!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Aug 19, 2016)

well @Kevin i'm glad your still defending me even though your avatar block clearly states in green that you're an administrator. that was the pun @SENC


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Aug 19, 2016)

but since @Kevin you're also injured i take it all back


----------

